# He's God's Horse Now.



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Cody is dead. My school master,the horse who carried me for endless laps in the round pen. The horse who taught me to ride. The horse whose talent amazed me when I learned to appreciate it. He's dead now.


After a two day battle with colic, he fell down in his stall at the vet's around 8:30 this morning. He struggled only enough to leave a small rut in the shavings by his feet. One stroke; one attempt to get back up. 


I flung myself onto his body and rubbed his shoulder while his owner cried and stroked his head. I pressed my face into his coat and left a patch of dark, wet fur behind when I pulled away. His master, whose grief was so much greater than mine, cut off a section of his mane and handed it to me. She got his tail. I bound the red chestnut hair with vet tape. 

I moved to his head and began to choke on my own breath. His eyes were opened, wide and staring. I sat beside him and held his lids closed. _"I can't stand to see his eyes... I want him to sleep..." _

His muzzle was so cold to the touch... He was just so cold all over... I lay against him, still holding his eyes closed.


He was amazing. Talented, beautiful, and sweet. He was the most amazing English pleasure horse I've ever sat on. He handled fences, Western pleasure, trails, and everything inbetween with such skill and ease. His owner loved him for his talent; I loved him as a teacher. After teaching me everything in the world, his final lesson to me was the beauty and fleetingness of a horse's life. 

An animal loved by so many. A horse whose effect on my life is still revealing itself. RIP Cody. 

****

_Somewhere, somewhere
In time's own space,
There must be some sweet pastured place....
Where creeks sing on and tall trees grow,
Some paradise where horses go.
For by the love that guides my pen,
I know great horses live again._


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry. 

He was beautiful.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

im so sorry for your loss, that beautiful horse is in my prayors


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

So sorry. He sure was a beautiful guy.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry that the curse found its way to you, too. :C


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you, everyone. 



The cursed field has taken another one from a thousand miles away. That's powerful stuff.


----------



## Farleyv (May 17, 2011)

My tears are falling as I read this. A beautiful tribute to Cody.

Only great love knows such great grief. 

He and you are in my prayers.

Happy Trails Cody.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

he was definately a stunner....im sorry


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 
He sounded like an amazing horse that you shared amazing memories with.
xx


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm unbelievably sorry. Story of my life, sister. I know exactly how you feel. I know exactly how his owner feels.
My horse (my best friend, my life, my love, my world) Vegas lost his cancer battle a while back. I slept right by his side for the last few hours of his life.
In my sleep, I could feel the life and warmth being taken from his body. No being in existance could ever understand how much I truly loved that magnificent creature. Seeing Cody's picture made the tears start falling. He looked a lot like Vegas did. My laptop keyboard is soaking wet right now from all this hurt spilling out. 
God loves Cody so much. Vegas too. They just got called home early. Vegas will always have his own irreplaceable spot in my heart, as I'm sure Cody will in yours. You and I will enter Heaven's gate and be reunited with these amazing horses. You and Cody are both in my prayers. I promise God is taking good care of him. God bless you both.


















-RIP Vegas *and* Cody. We love you.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you.


His owner swears he still follows her around sometimes; she can feel him there. She talks a lot about seeing him again someday. We like to say he died because God decided a creature that great shouldn't have to bear wasting away on earth. Cody was getting older and slower... I can't imagine him as taking retirement well. "One that burns so bright cannot burn forever." 


I'm tearing up a bit... He and Vegas looked exactly the same... Both are the definitions of great horses. Legends.


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

I know what she means. Sometimes I can hear his squealy little playful neigh or I can feel his warm breath on me. Not one night goes by that I don't dream about him, and sometimes when I lay in bed sleeping I can feel his body up against mine, just like that night. 

They were both great horses. Too amazing to be living here on Earth, just like you said.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm sorry for both of your losses. They sounded like great horses.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

RIP beautiful boy. Im so sorry BrightEyes.


----------

